# Used Pistols



## RackMaster (Oct 1, 2007)

I've found a few used pistols that interest me and I'm trying to narrow it down.  Here are a few that I'm looking at and I was wondering if I could get some advice on calibre choice and make/model, etc.  I'm leaning to the package deals that have extra mags and hard cases.



> H&K  USP 9MM LUGER  4-1/4" BBL,  	 VERY GOOD  	$949
> 
> SIGARMS  P226 9MM LUGER  4.4" BBL, BLUED, REFURBISHED, FIXED SIGHTS, ACCESSORY RAIL, 2 MAGAZINES, HARD CASE  EXCELLENT  	$869
> 
> ...


----------



## Olive Drab (Oct 1, 2007)

Those prices seem a bit high


----------



## RackMaster (Oct 1, 2007)

Prices are higher up here naturally.  Even though our dollar is at par with the US dollar.  And it's damn near impossible for me to purchase one down there and export it up here.


----------



## Kurt V (Oct 1, 2007)

Olive Drab said:


> Those prices seem a bit high



Damn, more than a bit high. More like 25% higher than down here.


----------



## rangerpsych (Oct 1, 2007)

you could always buy one and just come across the border with it, it's not like they do inspections


----------



## Charlie (Oct 1, 2007)

Me, I'd go with the P226 or the Colt 1911.


----------



## RackMaster (Oct 1, 2007)

rangerpsych said:


> you could always buy one and just come across the border with it, it's not like they do inspections



No, it's the having it registered up here that's the problem and technically their not supposed to let it come into my possession in your country.  I can buy it, but there's a shitload of paperwork I have to have done before I buy it and then after I buy it, just to have the guy I bought it from ship it to me.  Not worth my trouble.  I have the coin to buy one, I'll just have to be more picky about what I buy. ;)

I was looking at the P226 because it's something that I some what familiar with it and they seem to have the better deals with the extra kit.


----------



## Pete031 (Oct 1, 2007)

yeah go for the Sig, but have a look at it first, especially if it is refurbished. Sometimes they can be a bit shitty. Seeing as we have such strict gun laws, the only time you are going to fire it, will be at the range, and 9mm is a lot cheaper then the alternatives.... check out gunnutz....


----------



## RackMaster (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks Pete.  

There's a really good indoor range/club near me that I'm looking at joining and I will have to join any way, to get my transfer paperwork to travel with the firearm.


----------



## pardus (Oct 1, 2007)

Do you guys have a permit in Canada to carry a pistol?


----------



## RackMaster (Oct 1, 2007)

pardus762 said:


> Do you guys have a permit in Canada to carry a pistol?



Only if required for work. ie. LE, Security and Military(certain situations).


----------



## pardus (Oct 1, 2007)

OK..


----------



## RackMaster (Oct 1, 2007)

Just a regular bloke can't carry.  Believe me, I wish I could; there's lots of times I could have used it. ;)


----------



## RackMaster (Oct 1, 2007)

Here's some info from the US Embassy on travelling to Canada and bringing weapons here.  Sheds some light onto how fucked up it is up here. ;)

Bringing Weapons into Canada


> Weapons are strictly controlled. Visitors bringing firearms into Canada, or planning to borrow and use firearms while in Canada, are required to declare the firearms in writing using a Non-Resident Firearm Declaration Form.
> 
> * Travelers should be advised that certain knives, even those used for hunting and fishing, may be considered prohibited weapons.
> 
> ...


----------



## RackMaster (Oct 18, 2007)

Ok, I found a dealer that has new Glock G17 and G22's for $699.  The ammunition price is irrelevant to me as it's only about a $5 difference per box of 50 rounds up here depending on the manufacturer.  Is there much difference between the different models?

http://www.armco-guns.com/New%20Guns%20For%20Sale.htm


----------

